# Ivan Ivanovich Dzerzhinsky (1909 - 1978)



## TxllxT

The flagship composer of socialist realism. Stalin saw Dzerzhinsky's opera "Quiet Flows the Don" (Tikhiy Don) on 17 january 1936 and he loved it. Nine days later he attended Shostakovich's opera "Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District" and his thumb went down.

"Quiet Flows the Don" (Tikhiy Don) Opera, Mariinsky Theatre, St Petersburg






"Quiet Flows the Don" (Tikhiy Don) Opera, Rostov on the Don











The film is a classic


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Portamento

Thank you for sharing . Started the opera and am enjoying it very much (would enjoy it more if i spoke russian !).


----------

